

Binary to Decimal Conversion in Limited Precision (1999) - Schwolop
http://homepage.cs.uiowa.edu/~jones/bcd/decimal.html

======
VLM
The prof's home page is pretty interesting, see the rest of the arithmetic
tutorial series or anything in the "research areas"

He's also the author of the punch card meta-information format which is pretty
interesting WRT digitization of historical archives. As you can imagine, given
the idea of a piece of cardstock of some size with marks and holes, there is
an almost (but not quite) infinite way of representing information. Of course
only some possibilities were ever widely implemented. Thats a funny
traditional step along the education of a retrocomputing hobbyist, "what you
say there's more than one punch card format" LOL. I would imagine in 100 years
they'll be saying the same thing about unicode, or perhaps graphics image
files...

